# [WTS] Avet SXJ MC Blue



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Title says it all. Like new condition. I've taken it out to cast twice. No actual fishing. Probably 10-15 casts on it.

Pics upon request.

Price is $190 shipped firm. Located in Asheville, NC. Will not ship, but am willing to drive up to 1.5 hours away if you live in an area that has a nice place to hike.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Price is now $180.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$175 shipped.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Would like this gone ASAP.

For $190 I'll throw in a partial spool of 30lb braid (200+yds) and a partial spool of 50lb braid (200+yds).

-Mike


----------



## jmdesignz2 (Jan 8, 2016)

What kind of braid? Got box n papers?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

It's Cabelas Ripcord Si. Used several spools of it (think I originally had 8 spools) and this is the last two that I have. 

It behaves a lot like PP. More waxy than JB but less stiff than Fireline.

Bought it in green and have been slowly transitioning all my surf reels over yellow braid for visibility reasons.

I do have the original box with all the accessories. Even have a reel cover that I bought for it. In the case of the Avet the schematics and manual are on a disk, which is included as well!

-Mike


----------



## Cavalier (Jan 6, 2016)

PM sent
regards
Cavalier


----------



## elroach (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll take it for the $175 shipped price. 

Eric


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Done. Sold to elroach.

Eric- Have one more package going out tonight through USPS. If you can get the payment in tonight I'll be sending the other package when I get back home around 7PM.

My PayPal email is [email protected]

Thanks P&S!


----------



## elroach (Oct 21, 2014)

Payment sent.

PM Tracking if you can.

Thanks


----------

